
Tinder user, 69, who identifies as a 49-year-old asks court to change his age - onetimemanytime
https://www.msn.com/en-xl/europe/europe-top-stories/tinder-user-69-who-identifies-as-a-49-year-old-asks-court-to-change-his-age/ar-BBPsBgW?
======
mvuijlst
For some background: this guy is a pretty excentric motivational coach who's
really into neurolinguistic programming. He's big in the Netherlands.

~~~
mercer
I'd say he's well-known because of various stunts, most of them long ago, but
not 'big'. More Weird Al if he retired a decade ago than Kanye.

------
dec0dedab0de
Why would this guy think he needs government approval to lie about his age on
the internet?

~~~
jolmg
It's not just about Tinder. In the article it says he wants to avoid general
discrimination he faces based on that 20 year difference in age. For example,
he wants to work again, but no one wants to hire someone at retirement age.

This is still pretty silly, but because there are cases where people change
other facts of their birth like their names or gender, you could say there's a
precedent.

